# Best London IVF clinic?



## nats123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'm hoping for some advice as to which is the best IVF clinic in London. I've had two unsuccessful fresh cycles and one frozen locally under the NHS, but now I have the opportunity to choose where I go I want to make sure it's the best as it certainly isn't cheap! I've got down to a short list of Lister, ARGC and Zita West.  I've booked an appointment at Zita West for in a few weeks as I wanted to get the ball rolling but don't know if it's the right choice. Thank you for any advice!


----------



## nats123 (Sep 2, 2014)

This was my first attempt at posting and think I've done it in completely the wrong  place! Will try again ...


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Nats123

I've put some links for you below to ask ladies who are currently at the clinics and get their advice

1. Lister board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=492.0

2. ARGC board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

3. Zita West Clinic thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287905.0

I know a number of ladies consider similar clinics to these three, as well as, the Fertility and Gynae Academy.

I'm an ex-ARGC lady and had my twins through them after 4 failed IVFs elsewhere. The process with the ARGC is very intensive, but it worked for me. Their different approach to monitoring, changing drug doses and treating immune issues worked for me. I decided on them as they were going to do something different to other clinics (I went to the Lister for an appointment and they were proposing a similar approach to my failed treatments).

Lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## nats123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi karenanna,

That's great, thank you, I'll have a good read through those. It's so difficult trying to work out which one is going to be the best. It's so expensive and so much rides on it.

X


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Nats123

I know - I had 4 failed attempts which we paid for, before my successful attempt.

We spent around £15K when we went with ARGC - it was well worth it for the monitoring, protocol and treatment for Natural Killer cells.

We decided we needed to do something radically different and some clinics were proposing more of the same treatment and you'll eventually get there. I reckon we had already spent in the region of £50k on failed attempts.

Wherever you choose I would gather as much information about your failed cycles together as possible to try and get an informed view on why it might not be working.

For me, it was PCO, natural killer cells and anti-progesterone antibodies - PCO was identified by my first clinic but the rest wasn't picked up until I went to the ARGC.

Lots of  deciding and please ask if there's anything you want to know. You may also be interested in reading this thread here from Agate - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

KA xxx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi nats123. I looked at http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/ and looked at each clinics statistics for my age group. Then I researched on this forum to see if those clinics accepted women with high FSH / low amh because I wanted to make sure their statistics weren't skewed by refusing certain patients...

I was looking at ARGC and CRGH. I also considered Lister... I ended up choosing CRGH simply because they had great results and I had my consultation there first and we wanted to get on with it!

I have heard good things about all those 3 but don't know much about zita west apart from the vitamins!

Might be worth having consultations with all those you are interested in to get a feel for each place....

/links


----------



## nats123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I was concerned that the results published by hfea could be a bit skewed as different clinics have different criteria for accepting patients.  I think I'll stick with my zita west appointment and see what they suggest. Good point about seeing whether they would suggest a different course of treatment, as my previous fresh attempts were exactly the same in terms of drugs etc so I'm hoping they will have a different approach. 

Thanks again ladies xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

I think both Lister and CRGH accept anyone whatever their FSH / AmH levels and age. I heard that at ARGC they won't let you cycle without your FSH being below 10 but I'm not a patient there so I may be wrong...

I would look at each of the clinic boards (or maybe post in each board asking for a frank review - post as much info about your fertility issues so you can ask patients who have same issues what their treatment was) and, if you can afford to,go and see each clinic for a consultation. Since you have had previous treatment it would be interesting to see how they would look at moving you forward (as you say, if previous cycles failed you would want to try something new I guess!)

Good luck 

Ps - I went to see Melanie Brown who is a nutritionist who used to work at zita west. If you did choose another clinic you might want to check her out...


----------

